# NOTD Feb 23, 2011: Zoya Sienna!



## AmourAnnette (Feb 23, 2011)

Sienna is a bright orange glass fleck. While it is beautiful, this is one of the few polishes that just doesn't work with my cool skin, but would look amazing on someone with a warm skintone! It is very sheer and took 4 coats to be opaque. Regardless of the sheerness and the fact that it doesn't get along with my skin.... I love Sienna &lt;3

(taken from my blog)


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 24, 2011)

It's a gorgeous color, perfect for summer. Have you tried it in your toes? Maybe it suits you better


----------



## llehsal (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow!!!  Very nice...but four coats?  That's alot.  Your nails look really neat.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 24, 2011)

Love this. 

reminds me of CG orange marmalade.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this.
> 
> reminds me of CG orange marmalade.


If I'm not mistaken, CGOM is a bit darker and is a shimmer instead of a glass fleck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!!!  Very nice...but four coats?  That's alot.  Your nails look really neat.



Yup! It's very very sheer &gt;_&lt;

I stay away from pretty much anything that requires more than 2 coats, but I have some exceptions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *moriesnailart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a gorgeous color, perfect for summer. Have you tried it in your toes? Maybe it suits you better



Haha, everything suits my toes, but I haven't tried this one yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 25, 2011)

I love it! I featured it on the home page.


----------

